# Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse



## moin moin (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie sieht es zur Zeit um Fehmarn mit den Krustentieren aus? Ich bin am 4.11. dort und muss meine Vorbestellung auf Watt- oder Ringelwürmer einschätzen #c.


----------



## Micky (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

Pack Dir *genügend* Krabbenfutter ein...  |rolleyes 

Alle 5 Minuten kannste mit blanken Haken rechnen, das dann x 4 gerechnet (bei Doppelhakenmontage), dann biste in 1 Stunde mit rund 50 Würmern dabei.


----------



## astacus (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

Hallo Ab's,

der arme Krebs. Als ob er das einzige Lebewesen im Wasser ist. Ich bin mal hinter meinem Wurm her geschnorchelt. Da war kein Krebs weit und breit. Dafür allerlei Klein-Fisch wie Sandaale und welche deren Namen ich nicht kenne. Mit ihren kleinen Mäulern mach die den Haken ruckzuck blank.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

wenn dein haken vor lauter krebsen noch den grund berührt hast du glück |uhoh: 
das mag ja aber in drei wochen schon ganz anders sein.


----------



## astacus (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> wenn dein haken vor lauter krebsen noch den grund berührt hast du glück |uhoh:
> das mag ja aber in drei wochen schon ganz anders sein.


 
Uhhh. Insellegenden. So mancher ist vom Krebs in die Tiefe gezogen worden. 
Zu behaupten der Krebs sei der einzige Wurmer-Ripper, ist sachlich falsch. In der Ostsee legen mindestens. 10 Fischarten die zu klein (++ Butt-Nachwuchs) zum Angeln sind und in der Brandungzone leben. Die Fixierung auf den Krebs bringt nichts - Der Wurm ist so oder weg. Der ewige Feind Krebs scheint da herhalten zu müssen - einer ist immer Schuld besonders wenn der Wurm ein xx Cent kostet.

Beste Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

@ 99 jähriger
wer hat denn wann und wo behauptet das der krebs der einzige ist der wattis vom haken lutscht |kopfkrat
bei meinem letztem naturköderangeln vom boot habe ich mehrfach krebse mit bis an die oberfläche gezogen was wohl auf einen recht ordentlichen bestand hinweist oder ?


----------



## Micky (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

Schau Dir nur mal die Mundschnüre an wenn Du die Montage nach 5-10 Minuten wieder reinholst. Die Perlen sind ebenfalls fein säuberlich mit den Scheren bearbeitet worden.
Zeige mir außerdem ein Unterwassertier (in unseren Breiten) welches selbst GULP WÜRMER in Scheiben schneidet...

Ich glaube da lassen wir Ostholsteiner uns nix vormachen wer für die blanken Haken verantwortlich ist.....


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*



Micky schrieb:


> Schau Dir nur mal die Mundschnüre an wenn Du die Montage nach 5-10 Minuten wieder reinholst. Die Perlen sind ebenfalls fein säuberlich mit den Scheren bearbeitet worden.
> Zeige mir außerdem ein Unterwassertier (in unseren Breiten) welches selbst GULP WÜRMER in Scheiben schneidet...
> 
> Ich glaube da lassen wir Ostholsteiner uns nix vormachen wer für die blanken Haken verantwortlich ist.....


:m Säbelzahnmutantenkrabben(essen mit Messer und Gabel):q :q --Köder esse ich nicht-- Vielleicht kann man ja die Würmer mit der Dose anködern?? |kopfkrat Viel Spaß;Uwe


----------



## moin moin (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

mal so zwischendurch, ein Danke für die Info´s #h 
Falls der Hakenblanklutscher ein Plattfisch (maßig) ist, soll es mir ebenso recht sein :q . Dieser Lutscher hat sich bisher immer persönlich gezeigt!


----------



## dmoppel (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

wie lange muss man denn noch mit den Krebsen so extrem rechnen? 
Waren gestern zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark und die Fische hatten so gut wie keine Chance an die Wattis zu kommen!
Zwei Haken wurden gleich mit abgezwackt.
Zum Glück angel ich nur mit selbstgegrabenen Wattis, sonst würde ich mich schon ziemlich ärgern.
Was meint Ihr wie lange bleiben sie noch in Wurfweite?
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*



dmoppel schrieb:


> wie lange muss man denn noch mit den Krebsen so extrem rechnen?
> Was meint Ihr wie lange bleiben sie noch in Wurfweite?
> Gruss Dirk


 

Ich hoffe, bis die Dorsche wieder in Wurfweite sind. Die knallen die Krebse weg, als wenn es ein Büffet ist.:q


----------



## dmoppel (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

mmmmhhh dann hätte ich den 51er Dorsch wohl besser zurückgesetzt.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*



dmoppel schrieb:


> wie lange muss man denn noch mit den Krebsen so extrem rechnen?
> Waren gestern zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark und die Fische hatten so gut wie keine Chance an die Wattis zu kommen!
> Zwei Haken wurden gleich mit abgezwackt.
> Zum Glück angel ich nur mit selbstgegrabenen Wattis, sonst würde ich mich schon ziemlich ärgern.
> ...


 
Also Grundsätzlich wird es um die 10 Grad Wassertemperatur besser.

Eine Alternative ist allerdings auch stark anlandiger Wind von minbdestens 5 Bft und mehr, dann verkrümeln sich die Biester und die größeren Dorsche kommen vermehrt in Wurfweite.

Also, den richtigen Tag/Wind abwarten, dann geht es jetzt schon.


----------



## deger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

So, gute Nachricht:
waren Samstag um fehmarn mit dem Boot unterwegs: *nicht einen blanken Haken (Tiefen 6 - 19 m)!
*


----------



## moin moin (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

Hallo Gemeinde,

danke für Eure Berichte und Tipp´s.#6 
Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread, bis zum Verschwinden der Räuber aufrechterhalten!?

Ich kann jedenfalls erst nach dem 4. Nov. meine Erfhrungen einbringen.


----------



## dorschiie (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*



deger schrieb:


> So, gute Nachricht:
> waren Samstag um fehmarn mit dem Boot unterwegs: *nicht einen blanken Haken (Tiefen 6 - 19 m)!*


das hört sich nicht gut an.
keine fische?
oder warum keine blanken haken.


----------



## moin moin (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

Hallo Gemeinde,
gibt es Neues? Hier ( http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm ) die Wassertemperaturen. Ich hoffe, dass sie noch 2-3C in den nächsten Tagen sinken werden.


----------



## Rheini (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn und die Krabben/Krebse*

Moin,
waren letzte Woche 22-28.10 auf Fehmarn.
Ohne Auftriebsperlen haben deine Watties eine Verweildauer am Haken von max 10 Minuten !#d 

Wir hatten in Burgstaken einen Taucher getroffen der meinte an manchen Kanten stehen die Krebse auf ca. 30cm Höhe!:q 

Im tiefen Wasser (Bootsangeln im Sund) bei ca 6-7m waren keine Krabben. Aber soweit kommt man nicht mit der Brandungsrute....außer vieleicht bei der Beelitz-Werft|kopfkrat 

Gruß Rheini#h


----------

